# NYC Maltese available



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got an e-mail from our Maltese Meet Up NY coordinator that there's a 6 year old Maltese who needs to be adopted because his owner died. He's a real sweet looking, beautiful guy named Joey.Here's his photo. If you're interested PM me and I can give you contact info. Serious inquiries only. Thanks.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

He is very cute !


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I hope you find a great home for him. He's very handsome! Love the face!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my....that dude could be Archie's brother! Very handsome indeed! I hope someone can take him home. I just know he's a real "keeper"!!!!


----------

